# Leesville Crappie



## hatrat24 (Apr 25, 2010)

We headed out to Leesvilles for the 1st time to fish there last nite. We met up with a buddy of mine and his dad. They kinda showed us around and where they catch alot of crappies and saugeyes. At first things were slow but as the sun went down the fishing turned on. We started around 6pm and about 9pm my buddy had to leave(no lights on his boat). So I told my son we would give it another 1/2 hr and if things didn't pick up we would leave. It couldn't have been two or three cast later my son hooked a nice crappie and then it was almost every cast we were pulling in a crappie or gill. I think we would still be there if we didn't run out of bait! We ended up leaving around 11pm. We caught some really nice gills, crappies, and 1 bass. That is a very nice lake and my son said "we will be back soon" he had a great time.


----------



## JMR (May 1, 2009)

sounds like a great time might have to try that some time. No saugeyes though?


----------



## hatrat24 (Apr 25, 2010)

No we didn't get any saugeyes. We fished where my buddy always catches them but had no luck. But I can't complain with the number of crappies and gills we got. I would highly recommend going out to Leesville Lake very nice and quiet.


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

so what tactic is used at night fo saugeyes? i go to leesville when i can andcatch muskie and crappie. I have caught saugeye but nothin consistant and never at nite. Would love to give it a try


----------



## pancake (Jul 13, 2010)

sounds like a awesome job--i was there for the first last night also. i also had no lights but will fix that soon. i dont have a clue where to start for crappie. i want to take my son to catch some crappie fishing. is anyone willing to either pm me a couple options or spots to go. i loved how quite the lake is compared to atwood


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

I was out the last 3 nights with my brother and kids. Got a lot of crappie, but none of them would make limit. It was a lot of fun. Got a lot of them on jigging spoons and jiggin raps, some on jigs and some on vibees.


----------



## hatrat24 (Apr 25, 2010)

dancinbear I'm not sure what tactics to use for night saugeyes. We didn't get in to them that night. My buddy did tell me that since we were catching gills and crappies that the saugeyes wouldn't be there. We moved around trying to find them but no luck. So if you go out at night and find something that works pass it on if you don't mind. GOOD LUCK


----------

